# First time with a dado set



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

Hi all,

Just got my new Freud SD608 dado set installed and made some test cuts to get the width dialed in (literally. I really like this click wheel thing).

I've got a bunch of 30" x 12" pieces of 1/2 plywood that I'm trying to cut dados in across the 12" dimension essentially for shelves to be fit and glued in. So the 12" end of the plywood will run against the fence. Typically on a table saw I would never put the short edge of a rectangular piece against the fence and run it through because of the potential for binding and kickback. However, with a dado stack that is doing a non-through cut, is this practice acceptable? Also, I'm using the push pads from my jointer to hold the wood down and against the fence, so I would think that even in the case that the plywood kicked back, my hands wouldn't be in danger of getting drug over the blade. I should mention that my saw is extremely well tuned and the fence kicks away from the blade at the rear by exactly 0.002"


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

I would use a miter gauge in that situation. Since there isn't an offcut to get trapped by the fence you're fine to use the fence as a stop but trying to push the 12" dimension while keeping the 30" dimension square will be a challenge,


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

If you're uncomfortable with just using the fence, then you probably shouldn't try it….but that's the way I would do it.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Me, I would have no problem doing it. The safest way is with a miter gauge or sled.

The most important thing with grooves and dados is pushing all the way through the cut. When you're using push blocks you can get really stretched out over the blade so be cognizant of long sleeves.

If you're doing stop dados, then I definitely employ some safety features like a miter gauge and stop blocks on either end.

And BTW because its not a through cut, don't think something bad can't happen, even is you're using push blocks. Trust me on this.


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

I've done non-through-cuts before like this a couple times before and I was slow and steady and careful to maintain even pressure against the fence and the table through the whole cut, but a dado stack is removing a lot more material and so I wasn't sure how much that changed the safety aspect.

Thanks guys!

By the way, I'm not sure if I should post a whole "review" but this SD608 set is pretty amazing. Never having used a dado set before, I got my cut to fit the plywood i'm using so snugly that there's room for glue but not a piece of paper. Only took a few minutes to get it set. Also the kerf is nice and square and I can't see any "bat ears" at all!


----------

